# Cell Phone/ Sim Card USA



## JMSH (Oct 29, 2014)

Hoping that someone from Canada can help. I live in Canada have an Iphone 5S that is unlocked. I currently have my Sim card through Rogers. My understanding is that if I went to the USA or any other Country I could pop out the existing Sim Card and put one in from wherever I happen to be? Can anyone give any advise on this? If I get one in the USA does the phone now have a USA phone number? Assume that I would buy a month plan with some carrier....again any help or thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes, you would have a U.S. (or wherever you get the SIM from) number. In the U.S., I'd just go to Walmart and get their 'Straight Talk' pay-as you go plan. Here: http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...raight talk sim cards&wl3=15083286077&veh=sem I think the second one down the page is compatible with your phone.

I buy SIMs for my unlocked Samsung in Mexico and Europe. It works fine.

Jim


----------



## oldman (Oct 29, 2014)

I just used a onesimcard in multiple areas of Europe from Istanbul to Paris with an iPhone 5s (I'm from US) and it offorded me a US number that forwarded to a European number. There is probably something similar that you could use; however, it was only necessary when we didn't have access to WiFi. I used a onesimcard app for WiFi but you can use MagicJack or any of the others that you may like.


----------



## JMSH (Oct 29, 2014)

Two things in this world I do not understand...Greek and Cell Phone Companies. Thanks folks,


----------



## Chrisky (Nov 3, 2014)

You could also look at this company.
www.roammobility.co
You can order the sim card online, but I know here in Burlington,ON they also sell them in luggage shops in our malls.
You can buy their plans by the day, or month, and if you use it once a year, just for a day, you keep your number.  Their sim also offers, at no charge, long distance from the US to Canadian numbers.  I have not used it as yet, will be in a few months, but a friend of ours uses it all the time and recommended this company to us.


----------



## JMSH (Nov 3, 2014)

Terrific, thank you.


----------



## Snowonbeach (Nov 5, 2014)

I have had great luck with Roam Mobility. It is easy to top up my minutes using my computer or text from my phone. The daily rate of $3.95 gives me all the minutes and data I need plus I can make free calls to Canada. Swapping out the sim cards is easy on my Blackberry and I keep the extra sim card in an old SD card case. I found the company to be easy to deal with when I accidentally put the wrong dates in. Just make sure you check their coverage map first as there are areas in the US where you will not get a strong signal.


----------



## nstotland (Nov 6, 2014)

*Negotiate with Telus*

If you are a long-standing Telus client you can negotiate your roaming charges. When speaking to the call  center ask to be referred to the escalated service, they will do just about anything within reason.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 8, 2014)

I find this whole SIM card subject so confusing.  I find using the Magic Jack app for free calls to and from Canada so easy if you have a good wifi connection.  I guess the only advantage of a sim card would give you the ability to make calls outside of wifi...but other than emergencies is that really necessary?

The $3.95 charge a day sounds expensive...what if you didn't use it for a week?

When I get a iPhone 6 (don't know which size yet) i'll just keep my unlocked 4s for sim card use in an emergency in Europe.

Right now I have a Rogers north American plan where I can use it anywhere in NA up to 400 min per month..expensive but works well when I'm out of wifi especially when I alternate with magic jack.

Brian


----------



## oceanvps (Nov 8, 2014)

a while back wind mobile had a monthly plan for 39 a month with a CAD (bc) number that when you crossed the border you got unlimited data (meaning 5gb) free texts to usa and cad numbers and free calls to usa and cad numbers.  since we cross often (have trailer at a us campsite) and seem to vacation alot in the usa we got the plan.

its on the same frequency as your 5s i think (the sim card) however i'm not sure they have the plan anymore


----------



## janej (Nov 8, 2014)

Check out http://www.lycamobile.us/en/  for their plans.   I used the 2c per minute prepared plan for my international guests.   Most of them have international plan with their own cell phone, but it is a pain for me to try to reach them with my cell phone.   I bought a Lycamobile sim card for a penny from Amazon and loaded $10, lasted long time.   Also the battery on the basic phone lasts days and days.   We found it very handy when we were in NYC.   All our phones are out of power by the end of day.    We ended up using the dumb phone a lot.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 9, 2014)

Anybody with Rogers might want to take a look at what they announced yesterday. http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...wireless-roaming-for-5-a-day/article21501981/

Maybe that will encourage other Canadian carriers to lower their rates.

~Diane


----------

